# Whats your theme for 2016??



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So whats your theme for 2016? 
Have you figured it out yet?


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Ha ha ha--yes--it's Good or Bad. Something about the Great Pumpkin coming to the pumpkin patch to bring treats to all the good little boys and girls--are you GOOD or BAD?! That way, I can trick out the house like a pumpkin patch, and people can be pretty much whatever they want--so long as they can make it good or bad.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

HellsKitchenette said:


> Ha ha ha--yes--it's Good or Bad. Something about the Great Pumpkin coming to the pumpkin patch to bring treats to all the good little boys and girls--are you GOOD or BAD?! That way, I can trick out the house like a pumpkin patch, and people can be pretty much whatever they want--so long as they can make it good or bad.


Sounds like a fun theme


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, I had my guests vote on it this year. They chose Vintage/Classic Halloween.

I was originally going to do Victorian Vampire, and then thought that I would really like an Angels and Demons theme, but the people have spoken and it's Vintage Halloween for 2016!!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a huge banner of the Walking Dead.....actually its shower curtain size, has zombies on it. I made a huge sign to put on it......Join Us Halloween 2016 Tribute to The Walking Dead.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Our theme next year is Haunted Mansion...(not Disney). We have already started some plans and I'm going to start small projects soon...anything that can be done inside since winter/snow will be soon upon us. 

Ichasiris that is a great idea having your guest vote on the theme.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure if I'll actually do a small party or not, but leaning toward a witch theme for 2016.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

We are thinking Haunted Hotel!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Deathly Hallows (Harry Potter)

Always Wicked doing Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown too, maybe u two can exchange ideas


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

We are down to 2 ideas....a breaking bad theme.....or a biker theme ( nod to SOA fans)....either one could be fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have not decided but I know it will not be as big as last years I am switching it up and going to do just decorating in front yard and a themed dinner party to go with it


----------



## Galewarning (Aug 31, 2015)

It's "Apocalypse at the NOT-OK Corral" for us. Zombie Cowboys!


----------



## edeevee (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm thinking about doing a political theme. Our event always includes a ghost rally - kind of a mobile scavenger hunt with a backstory. Everyone ends up at the party space, which is decorated in the theme. Just trying to figure out if I can make politics as scary in a party as it is in real life, lol. BTW, long time lurker here. THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for the ideas I've found here through the years!


----------



## 3echo9 (Aug 29, 2015)

We're going to have the entire front yard set up like a Cemetery....probably going to see if I can rent a Hearse for the night...Already have plans to dig up a grave, have coffins, lots of head stones, chains and fence, Spanish moss and spider webs everywhere. Probably have your typical creepy grave yard music, probably play thriller and have all of us do the dance a couple times during the night to entertain the neighbors/trick or treaters. Will definitely have the fog machine running, as well as have a TON of dry ice. Since it's a bunch of head stones, I will be getting started early this year making them and storing them in the attic.


----------



## bumpkin (Oct 20, 2015)

Missing town children, Farmer Bo confesses, bodies found in his cornfield, then Farmer Bo mysteriously dosn't make it to trial but found hung amongst his corn stalks. Did up a fake news article and havent been able to print it out for this year, so making it next years theme.


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

2016: Medieval, Fantasy, Gothic Theme....planning on building towers on my front porch, a working drawbridge, and not sure what else yet. Some props will be an iron maiden, guillotine, and maybe reuse my pirate cannons.

2017: Weird West / Steam Science / Ghost Town
2018: Grimm's Fairy Tales / Storybook


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Next year's theme will be Pirates. Was indecisive between witches and pirates, but just decided on Pirates


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm doing a masquerade theme next year. I told everyone no costumes next year, just masks. I'm going to get extras tomorrow when they are on sale.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

We are thinking either Sleepy Hollow or doing a Carnival theme next year. Will decide after the holidays in December over.


----------



## Vanessa Field (Mar 23, 2015)

ZOMBIES! Already trolling other people's genius ideas!


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

All of our guests last night were asking "so what's going to be the theme next year?", haha. We're thinking of doing pirates, and most of the guests were already starting to plan their costumes for that theme so I'd say they're pretty into the idea


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

As of now...aliens.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

We decided we are tired of the zombie stuff, so we're gonna sell the zombies and were thinking of doing just spooky, ghosts , witches, goblins, stuff like that. It should be fun...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am jealous of you guys who do parties & change up your themes! It sounds like so much fun, although I know it is a lot of work. We do host a sort-of party - more like an open house on Halloween night, and we do a big yard display, but it's not a theme exactly. I kind of hope that as my little kiddos get bigger, they might want to host a party where I could theme up the inside a bit - I'm thinking Harry Potter, Vampires, Witches and Pirates would all be themes I could really get into! DH would kill me but my personal dream theme would be the Haunted Hotel/Dead & Breakfast. I so love all the threads about that!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My theme will be haunted graveyard out front and I will be hosting a haunted mansion dinner party


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Cool sakigirl, can't wait to see those pics,hahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

spookydave said:


> Cool sakigirl, can't wait to see those pics,hahaha!


lol thanks right now working on my nightmare before Christmas decorations I do for Christmas after that the brain storming for next year will start lol


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

2016 is Psycho Circus...several of my friends are scared to death of clowns (insert maniacal clown giggle here)


----------



## ExCop (Nov 1, 2015)

I wouldn't mind doing Call of Duty Zombies. I think it would be interesting working on the looks/detail







I don't know if anyone plays or follows the series, but there are already so many variations and differences that the theme would stay the same, but change at the same time. I also think it would be an interesting challenge to create the different zombie heads in reference to Samantha and Maxis.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Our theme will be the same as this year but improved which is giant spiders and the 35 foot spider web which I put up. I only
managed to put up one of the spiders as I built 2. Im going to build another larger one. Maybe a giant Ant also.....


----------



## Tiina (Oct 28, 2015)

We're having our party at my husbands Motorbike-clubhouse. We were first thinking about having the party at home, but it will be so much easier to have it at the clubhouse, bigger space and bigger refrigerators... His bros got really exited about the idea 

Anyhow, to the topic: We're thinking the theme to be combined zombie + biker. Need just think how to carry it out, without making the zombies look like roadkill. Don't want to jinx it.. Another theme-idea is vampire/lycanthrope + biker, maybe the "how-to" is more broader with that theme.. Hmm.

We need to put on our thinking-caps and decide which way to go.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm torn between a couple ideas now. 

1. Revisiting my concept of a graveyard. I know I swore it was a one-off as I typically shy away from such things, and did it for the kids, but I think I have a few more things to "say" along those lines. 










2. Revisiting my concept of Witches, which got destroyed, and eventually set on hold. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...orm-session-temple-spider-woman-insanity.html


----------



## bkg (Oct 3, 2006)

Going to go big with a full walk-in mausoleum/crypt.


----------



## uhnettec (Nov 3, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Headless Horseman/ Sleep Hollow with a creepy harvest thrown in. I've been toying with the idea of of a corn maze for the last few years.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I've flip flopped all over the place. Saki.girl, only you know how much angst I've been going through. Finally, to appease the hubby, I'm going to do a geeky DC villain party. So there will be rooms for Arkham asylum, Wayne manor, Joker's funland, Penguin's Ice lounge, Catwoman and Two Face plus a bunch of Batman death traps.


----------



## biogeek (Oct 21, 2015)

Classic Horror - Dracula, Wolfman, Mummy, Creature from the Black Lagoon. Props will include living pictures; frames with plaques for each character (assuming I can get volunteer actors again next year).


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

BarryJ said:


> Headless Horseman/ Sleep Hollow with a creepy harvest thrown in. I've been toying with the idea of of a corn maze for the last few years.


Here is my attempt this past Saturday. I will upgrade somewhat in 2016.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> I've flip flopped all over the place. Saki.girl, only you know how much angst I've been going through. Finally, to appease the hubby, I'm going to do a geeky DC villain party. So there will be rooms for Arkham asylum, Wayne manor, Joker's funland, Penguin's Ice lounge, Catwoman and Two Face plus a bunch of Batman death traps.


haha when your for set in your plans shot me a pm of your theme / themes cause I still owe you a surprise box hehe and I can see what I can create for you


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

My CarnEvil Themed Display was a Hit this year!! So I have to continue the tradition of an elaborate display so I am going to make a Zombie Apocalypse themed display. I plan on including a cemetery scene, School Yard, Circus Tent, Quarantine area, Toxic Spill, Hospital, and Burning House and each area will have ZOMBIES!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you come up with. I enjoyed seeing all your props for your CarnEvil theme.



coxboy316 said:


> My CarnEvil Themed Display was a Hit this year!! So I have to continue the tradition of an elaborate display so I am going to make a Zombie Apocalypse themed display. I plan on including a cemetery scene, School Yard, Circus Tent, Quarantine area, Toxic Spill, Hospital, and Burning House and each area will have ZOMBIES!!!


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

coxboy316 said:


> My CarnEvil Themed Display was a Hit this year!! So I have to continue the tradition of an elaborate display so I am going to make a Zombie Apocalypse themed display. I plan on including a cemetery scene, School Yard, Circus Tent, Quarantine area, Toxic Spill, Hospital, and Burning House and each area will have ZOMBIES!!!


That's awesome! Be careful, since everyone will expect each year to be bigger and better than the last!

John


----------



## electriclott (Oct 18, 2015)

I've only been doing this for a few years, but I think I"m going to focus on the "Cemetery" theme next year. In years past its been a side part or even an afterthought. Next year I'm all in with homemade tombstones and the works. Lots of inspiration here on the forums.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Harliquinn said:


> That's awesome! Be careful, since everyone will expect each year to be bigger and better than the last!
> 
> John


This is very true..


----------



## juno (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello All,

Just signed up for this forum. I'd be happy to share some ideas we did for our Breaking Bad party last year and our Walking Dead party this year. Some examples of each are below but we really went overboard on both.

Breaking Bad party: tented the house like Vamonos Pest Control, Methlamine barrels (real barrels), blue meth in baggies, Actual magazine cover of Walts business partner, Jesse looking down hole in ceiling where body fell through, Jesse's big stereo, buckets from pollos hermanos, etc. I kept the source graphics for these so you can print your own.

Walking Dead party: smashed barricade fence, PVC zombie bodies, broken plywood barricade entrance to house, boarded up windows with zombie projections, zombie body for holding food, Terminus sign, bbq from Terminus, trough from Terminus, etc.

PM me if anyone is interested. I may also create separate threads for each party as well. 

My theme next year is "Freak Show" -a tweak on the "carnevil" theme with 2 headed babies, bearded ladies, etc.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

haunted country carnival, some games, lots of pumpkins, a few creepy ghouls hanging about. All of it set up in an old ghost town cemetery, of course.


----------



## Maranda Yates (Aug 9, 2015)

My guests had a few options and I let them pick. The winner was voodoo on the bayou. Which I'm pretty excited about. That and I have a whole year to work on it vs 3 months I had this year.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

biogeek said:


> Classic Horror - Dracula, Wolfman, Mummy, Creature from the Black Lagoon. Props will include living pictures; frames with plaques for each character (assuming I can get volunteer actors again next year).


similiar theme


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Haunted hospital with an emphasis on the psyc ward. I want to have other areas such as a cafeteria, morgue, and surgery room so I decided against just an insane asylum theme since those rooms wouldn't really fit.


----------



## Elmen (Nov 2, 2015)

For the Next year i will try to do a Monster sect theme, with vampires, werewolf, mummies...in an gothic graveyard, more lights and more practical effects. Is one of my ideas...


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the old Universal/Hammer monsters best of all.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is the banner we had up this Halloween (2015). Everybody sure acted excited about next year>>>>>man I gotta deliver!


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

After finally putting the cemetery back in the crawl space for it's well deserved rest, I decided my lower back needs a break!

There will be a new JK Rowling movie "fantastic Beasts" movie that is due out in November, so I am thinking Harry Potter will be in everyones hearts (even though this movie takes place some 70 years before Harry was born)..

Considering I project a castle facade on my house anyway, why not create a HOGWARTS campus in NJ?

Never a fan, but the family has all voted so it looks like the scare factor will drop a few degrees in southern NJ.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The sleepy hollow theme was wonderful this year.so easy so creepy... nature is truly creepy.I am thinking of doing it again.


----------



## Abbey Toir (Mar 24, 2013)

*Best of both worlds*

Why not do both? Werewolf bikers and Vampire bikers...maybe toss in a stray mummy or creature from the Black Lagoon biker too? How about a cheesey 50's movie monster/biker party?


----------



## Abbey Toir (Mar 24, 2013)

why not both? Vampire and werewolf bikers? ( full reply was misdirected)


----------



## Abbey Toir (Mar 24, 2013)

i give up .....


----------



## Tiina (Oct 28, 2015)

Thats right, _Abbey Toir_, why not both.. There are many movies with werewolves and vampires! 

Luckily there is plenty of time to think the theme over.. Or not. With great likelihood, suddenly it is Halloween, and I haven't done everything I'm planning to..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some great themes here for sure


----------



## handfulofrubies (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know if this will be for Halloween, or our Summerween party, but I want to go Irish/Scottish themed. I plan on researching a lot of Irish/Scottish ghost stories. My ancestry includes both, so maybe people can comes as different houses, with their diff colors, or come as fairies, banshees, leprechauns, or other scary things. I'm sure I'll find out more as I do the research. I love Outlander, so even period costuming would work, or witches. I'm not sure on the decor yet. A castle set-up might work.


----------



## Dr. Jitters (Nov 6, 2015)

I was inspired here by, I think Frankie's Girl, who did the carnival theme. Creepy Carnies. Like maybe with a 10-in-1 sideshow / freakshow.
Plus, there's a guy a few houses down from us who comes out on Halloween and does his fire breathing, fire swallowing act. I'll invite him and his son over to join us. Always loved those sideshow banners and want to paint some weird ones. A lot of inspiration here!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

We're looking at doing a gothic graveyard theme next year. We purchased two of the display trees that Spirit had this year plus the zombie subway arch. I'm going to look at refacing the zombie subway part and putting our cemetery name there instead. The road name is "Spangler" so we're looking at calling it "Spangler's Hollow" and we may throw in an underlying necromancer's theme to it. The yard will be the graveyard, lit up with green lighting and fog and i'll be stalking the cemetery in costume while guests are arriving. And the inside will be done up with inspirations from mausoleums and crypts. Lots of candles, skulls, candelabras. We'll probably have a memorial book set up at the front entrance for guests to sign and have pictures of guests that we'd steal from facebook. Our dining room will probably be inspired by an embalming room with embalming liquids and body parts in jars. The living room/dance space will probably be turned into a crematorium using orange lighting and fire and ice projectors. Our lounge area will be done up as a spider's lair with blacklights and neon oranges and greens. 
s


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We are doing Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love this idea. I always wanted to do military zombies. 

QUOTE=ExCop;1815106]I wouldn't mind doing Call of Duty Zombies. I think it would be interesting working on the looks/detail
View attachment 267929

I don't know if anyone plays or follows the series, but there are already so many variations and differences that the theme would stay the same, but change at the same time. I also think it would be an interesting challenge to create the different zombie heads in reference to Samantha and Maxis.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Holiday Homicide. I know Christmas themed haunts have been done before, but I want to give my own take on them.


----------



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

Sure. Already getting started. Almost only a year left  .... Thinking to do a bloody xmas halloween for 2016


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

For 2016, we will once again have no theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> We're looking at doing a gothic graveyard theme next year. We purchased two of the display trees that Spirit had this year plus the zombie subway arch. I'm going to look at refacing the zombie subway part and putting our cemetery name there instead. The road name is "Spangler" so we're looking at calling it "Spangler's Hollow" and we may throw in an underlying necromancer's theme to it. The yard will be the graveyard, lit up with green lighting and fog and i'll be stalking the cemetery in costume while guests are arriving. And the inside will be done up with inspirations from mausoleums and crypts. Lots of candles, skulls, candelabras. We'll probably have a memorial book set up at the front entrance for guests to sign and have pictures of guests that we'd steal from facebook. Our dining room will probably be inspired by an embalming room with embalming liquids and body parts in jars. The living room/dance space will probably be turned into a crematorium using orange lighting and fire and ice projectors. Our lounge area will be done up as a spider's lair with blacklights and neon oranges and greens.
> s


I would love to have gotten some of those trees to cool look forward to seeing pics of your set up I almost did a gothic garden a few years back


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't do themes. I just don't have storage space or the budget to chage stuff up that much every year.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I already replied to this, but it's going to be Classic/Vintage Halloween.


----------



## Grudge (Nov 3, 2015)

We are going to be doing a takeoff of the Monsters VS Aliens Mutant Pumpkins from outer space. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjKcyr1H-u4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF5GC7e1BSE

My wife is looking forward to the zombie carrots! LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76i4cqckykk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have actually figured out the next 2 years of themes this is a first.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm going to try for the Texas Chainsaw Massacre theme.


----------



## Hearse driver (Jan 3, 2016)

Last year was the first year that I heavily themed my party. We went with Circus of Horrors and it was amazing!! So i had my guests vote for next years theme and the winner was Monster Mash. So we are doing a classic monster dance party!! Monsters of all kinds will be welcome. The tentative plan will be to expand my front yard cemetery display and host the party in the "Mausoleum". The interior of the house will have a haunted mansion vibe, and the basement (where the party is) will be the crypt.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Last year was not a good year for the family and Halloween went by the wayside. I have been doing a Witches Luncheon ... had them three years in a row ... last year should have been number 4 but .... So this year I am sticking to my plan and having a Witches Ball ... this way our partners can join us. I will be starting on trying to create a gothic ballroom as cost effectively as I possibly can, a menu of appetizers that hopefully the other witches will help out with and a signature cocktail. With all the stuff I have used for the last three luncheons and a lot of cardboard and elbow grease ... I think I can pull this off.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

margaret, do you have pics of your witches luncheons? As a fellow witch lover, I would love to see some. I love love love witches.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Margaret Can't wait to see your progress on this, witches are a favorite of mine too.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I would love to show you my pictures ... have to get my son to help me post them. There are three luncheons that I have held so far ... The First Annual Witches Luncheon, where the witches were to think out of the box for their outfits ... the second was a murder mystery ... Too Many Witches Spoil the Brew and the witches were dressed in character ... the third ... The Enchanted Forest where the witches dressed accordingly. I will get the pictures up as soon as I can.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Margaret--I love the idea of doing a theme within a theme so to speak. Would love to see pictures as well!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have the pictures uploaded now and they are in three separate albums ... one for each of the Witches Luncheons. Hope you take a look.


1st Annual Witches Luncheon

2nd Annual Witches Luncheon

3rd Annual Witches Luncheon


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow! LOVE IT! I think my favorite thing is the use of the moss on the table...VERY effective!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Margaret, I love your themes for the luncheons. I looked quickly through your pictures but will come back later when I can comment more on some. Great job! 

I would love to hear more about the murder mystery luncheon. Was it one where you had to solve the crime? If so did you write it or buy it? That is something that I have ALWAYS wanted to do. Not sure if I could get enough to attend though.

Hope to see you posting more and getting to know everyone. Witches are very popular with a lot of us and they are my passion. lol 

Like I said in the PM, you should consider making a post titled something like WItches Luncheon with the links to your albums so more will see them. Not everyone will see them in this thread. 

I am excited to find another person loving some witches!!! lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello there

I am now following you on Pinterest now ... Witches are wickedly wonderful, strong, confident women.

Got my Mystery Murder on line ... One too many Witches ... I have it, so if you would like I can email it to you. It was really good and we did it sitting around the table having lunch. As you see by the pictures ... the witches had definite personalities. Yes, you had to find out who was the killer. Has a couple cute twists.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love, love your ideas, margaret. The one that was canceled last year also sounds fabulous. I would love to use that idea at some point and your Witches Ball for this year will be wonderful. 

There were so many here that used to do various witch parties for many years. Some of the people are no longer active here and I miss them but we do still have many doing things like this. So much fun!!!! I really am leaning toward a murder mystery party. I have always wanted to do one even without witches, but that is a fab idea to combine. 

I hope you keep active here. You have wonderful ideas and events that others will also love to learn about. Many of us start a thread each year on this board and just keep adding our ideas and progress up to and then after Halloween or the event. It makes a great reference to go back to and others are able to add their ideas and comments.

I am loving having a new witchy friend. My Be WITCHY party started as a way to have Halloween fun utilizing my love of witches and trying to include some friends who are no really into Halloween and a few that were very hesitant at the idea of witches. They seemed to think there was something "evil" about it. lol So I called my event Be WITCHY with the caps on the WITCHY to represent and emphasize the acronym Wonderful Intelligent Charming Helpful You. The idea to Be WITCHY appealed to many that way. I have had years with young witches in attendance all the way up to women in their 70s.


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

spiney99 said:


> After finally putting the cemetery back in the crawl space for it's well deserved rest, I decided my lower back needs a break!
> 
> There will be a new JK Rowling movie "fantastic Beasts" movie that is due out in November, so I am thinking Harry Potter will be in everyones hearts (even though this movie takes place some 70 years before Harry was born)..
> 
> ...


It's been so long since my mom and I finished the books and the original movies have been a while as well. I'm really looking forward to this new one ! Harry Potter will always hold a special place in my heart ( memories of reading the books) But HP can be scary , dementors, voldemort , bellatrix lestrange is creepy weird , there was death and chaos lol it could be spooked up if you showed the darker sides.


----------



## BarbaraJoZ (Jan 30, 2016)

I think I am going to do an asylum! Any ideas?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Here you go. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-asylum/


BarbaraJoZ said:


> I think I am going to do an asylum! Any ideas?


----------



## MillhavenAlly (Dec 29, 2015)

This is our first year hosting Halloween in our tiny UK village, so currently anything goes as we start to build props. But I am so excited at the thought of having a proper theme... Maybe next year


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome MillhavenAlly. You have joined a great Forum with lots of talented and helpful people. Take some time and look back through the posts and threads for ideas and info on how to make your own props.


----------



## PhilSparks (Feb 4, 2016)

Not sure yet.


----------



## YummyPixels (Feb 5, 2016)

booswife02 said:


> We are doing Nightmare Before Christmas


That's mine as well! For Halloween and into Christmas!


----------



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

Thinking of doing a Creepy bloody xmas theme.... Then i can keep it up until christmas is over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some great themes everyone


----------



## Fangtastic (Jan 12, 2016)

We're doing an Ancient Egyptian/Archaeology theme. Sort of like Tomb Raider meets The Mummy.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

I love your idea Fangtastic and cant wait to see it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fangtastic, if you don't have mummies, check out the big ones at Oriental Trading Co. Saki.girl bought several of them and she says they are great. Watch for the free shipping there. She bought them recently on sale!!!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

We're looking ahead at a Mario Bros - Bowser Castle theme. Piranha plants, bullet bills of all sizes, boos, bowser skulls, dry bones skulls, warp pipes, thwomps, chain chomps, lots of things in the works, mostly using paper mache. Obviously we'll make costumes to fit that theme (we've already been Mario characters twice before, but kids love it so much they still feel we haven't exhausted all characters)! Last year was first time we decorated our house to fit our costume theme (we host an annual party), looking forward to turning out house into a gamers dream!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

We're doing Kingdom of the Spiders. We plan to web up the trees and bushes in front of the house and add spiders and egg sacs, and put a monstrously large spider with moveable legs in the garage.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Fangtastic said:


> We're doing an Ancient Egyptian/Archaeology theme. Sort of like Tomb Raider meets The Mummy.


Awesome theme!

Here's an idea for a budget stalk about or static prop. I built the frame out of pvc pipe, then added the mask and some Don Post Arms. This was my costume for our BOO BASH quite a few years ago.










Eric


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Fangtastic said:


> We're doing an Ancient Egyptian/Archaeology theme. Sort of like Tomb Raider meets The Mummy.


That is a great theme. Here's a quick shot of an Egyptian themed portion of our home for our BOO BASH. You can make mummies and even a sarcophagus very inexpensively. The Mummy on the left was from Fright Props, but the one in the sarcophagus is simply burlap and a cheap rubber mask. The sarcophagus is a simple toe pincher coffin and the lid was made with laminated blue extruded foam, carved, coated with Durham's Water putty and painted gold. The King Tut face is just an attached vacu-form mask from a halloween shop. The Sarcophagus and mummy inside cost less than $65 for materials.


















Eric


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Love these, especially the sarcophagus!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Eric, that is fantastic. I can't believe that was all that cheap.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Eric, that is fantastic. I can't believe that was all that cheap.


Thank you for those very kind comments. The sarcophagus was made from a single sheet of 1/4 plywood, two 2" thick (2x8) sheets of blue foam, a vacuform egyptian set from Party City ($10 on Clearance), plus some Durhams Water Putty and gold paint that I had. The mummy in the sarcophagus was a $10 mask from K-Mart placed on a packing tape and plastic bag form wrapped in burlap. That's it. The extra vacu-form pieces were placed on the mummy. The standing mummy to the left was a purchased prop, as is the head ripping zombie with sunglasses. 

The biggest investment was time spent carving and shaping the sarcophagus with a sureform rasp, plus vacuuming all that foam dust. The single plywood sheet coffin plans from Casa De'sade should still be online somewhere.

Eric


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm definitely doing a haunted side show/freak show theme!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> Thank you for those very kind comments. The sarcophagus was made from a single sheet of 1/4 plywood, two 2" thick (2x8) sheets of blue foam, a vacuform egyptian set from Party City ($10 on Clearance), plus some Durhams Water Putty and gold paint that I had. The mummy in the sarcophagus was a $10 mask from K-Mart placed on a packing tape and plastic bag form wrapped in burlap. That's it. The extra vacu-form pieces were placed on the mummy. The standing mummy to the left was a purchased prop, as is the head ripping zombie with sunglasses.
> 
> The biggest investment was time spent carving and shaping the sarcophagus with a sureform rasp, plus vacuuming all that foam dust. The single plywood sheet coffin plans from Casa De'sade should still be online somewhere.
> 
> Eric



Love that I found your photo and post on the sarcophagus! I had seen the pharaoh vacuform mask a year or two ago and saved it to my planning photos album on my computer for when I do my Egyptian tomb robber theme--kind of with that use in mind--but other haunt themes were chosen first instead. Now I know exactly how to make it work. Did you glue it down and if so, what did you use on the plastic? 

I'd love one of those sarcophagus props that I've seen on line but they are way, way above what I would ever pay for a prop. I did fall in love with it on the spot when I saw it in person at a HomeGoods, gee maybe 5 years or more ago now. Someone had already bought it and it was sitting up front waiting to be picked up. From that point onward I started scouring the HomeGoods stores for cool things especially once their Halloween started coming in. That by far was the coolest item I have seen there...and never again I can add. I always wondered what they sold it for. I have to say I really like yours. Great job!


----------



## vgoghsgirl (Apr 20, 2015)

How did it go?
We want to do an alien theme


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

My halloween party this last year was Haunted Mansion, NON disney. turned out great. wish i was where i could add phtos


----------



## Ghoulbadan (Dec 29, 2015)

*the original*



Maranda Yates said:


> My guests had a few options and I let them pick. The winner was voodoo on the bayou. Which I'm pretty excited about. That and I have a whole year to work on it vs 3 months I had this year.


So... including REAL zombies. Umm, I mean the original meaning. No offense intended, kids. LOVE it!


----------



## Creepy Mom (Dec 16, 2014)

Planning to extend our haunt outdoors this year. Most of the party is indoors and in our backyard, but this year we will hopefully add a carnEvil base. We have the supplies and space to make the tightrope walker, sword swallower, clowns and fortune teller (both made last year), plus room for a little kids maniaclal midway. Hubbie made a spinning Wheel of Misfortune for our "Costume or Consequences" theme last year, so that will be used again. 

Kids love our regular festivities--bobbing for apples, piñata, donut game, and most recently the pumpkin catapult. 

Costume theme will be Creepy Classics--for the adults only. Kids will arrive in whatever they want.

Always a fun night!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

For us, 2016 is the year of the Pirate! It started with my birthday last month (pictures below) everything was built or made with things we already had on hand and in less than a week. Next month I will be hosting a Half-way to Halloween, Sea Witch Tea. We built a pirate themed bar (my profile picture is part of the sign I painted) which, around Halloween, will be in our carport area (Tortuga-esque) and we have grand plans for a fairly large shipwreck in the yard. The theme will carry over as Planksgiving as well. We are still trying to figure a way to incorporate Pirates into Christmas.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cwikhart said:


> For us, 2016 is the year of the Pirate! It started with my birthday last month (pictures below) everything was built or made with things we already had on hand and in less than a week. Next month I will be hosting a Half-way to Halloween, Sea Witch Tea. We built a pirate themed bar (my profile picture is part of the sign I painted) which, around Halloween, will be in our carport area (Tortuga-esque) and we have grand plans for a fairly large shipwreck in the yard. The theme will carry over as Planksgiving as well. We are still trying to figure a way to incorporate Pirates into Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 275595
> 
> View attachment 275594


These are great


----------



## morgan231 (Oct 12, 2015)

What I felt is that the themes and designs can be created in a better were as each year pass. I've always had the feeling that last year was not that good and want to make it, even more, better. I have seen the much good wedding and corporate event theme ideas from Abbey Road Entertainment and most of them are unique. I loved some themes which were apt for corporate events and functions!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Aliens theme here. Attack of the Spaced Invaders. Or something like that.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't really have a theme - I like to keep it creepy and unexpected. Mostly creepy figures in a lightly wooded area where passersby catch a glimpse of what haunts and lurks in the woods.
I live in a tiny town in the south where Halloween is not widely accepted let alone celebrated. I've been thinking about doing a cutesy cartoon Charlie Brown Great Pumpkin theme to lure them in and thennnnnn.... Muwhahahaha.... 



Vandalay Industries said:


> 2016 is Psycho Circus...several of my friends are scared to death of clowns (insert maniacal clown giggle here)


I love it when one uses the fears of their friends to their advantage!!! Muwhahahaha!!!



halloween71 said:


> .. nature is truly creepy.I am thinking of doing it again.


Yes! I like this post!


----------



## kbpepper (Apr 25, 2016)

I have always wanted to do a CarnEvil so that's what I am going to do this year now that I own my own house.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

A theme???! How could anyone ever choose and commit!? Ahhhh the anxiety!!! lol I just go with Halloween...although this year a haunted mansion or hotel seems to be creeping into my head!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

These are all such great ideas. Definitely following this thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have changed my them up some for my front yard I will have a spooky forest with a grab yard I will be having dancing g skeletons projected in yard. 
My party is going to be a theme of reapers


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have changed my them up some for my front yard I will have a spooky forest with a grab yard I will be having dancing g skeletons projected in yard.
> My party is going to be a theme of reapers


You do this AFTER your secret reaper creates for you?!?! Evil. Truly evil.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MC HauntDreams said:


> You do this AFTER your secret reaper creates for you?!?! Evil. Truly evil.


lol no worries I know I will love what you created its just my layout in the front changing around some


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

Vampire Masquerade Party!!! And any ideas anyone has, please feel free to share as I'm a bit behind this year and can't totally wrap myself around this yet.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my board for a vampire castle/masquerade
https://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloweengothic-vampire-masquerade/


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Something like the one from Van Helsing, maybe?


----------



## Jenny Greenteeth (Mar 24, 2015)

Actually we were talking about not having a party this year, as people didn't really get into last year. But how ever some of our really good friends (who hasn't been able to join us for the past two years) asked if we doing a party. Because they really wanted to join in. 

So this year our theme will be 'the asylum'. We got a lot of ideas already and since a lot of our friends are litteraly crazy it seems fitting.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Still working on that. Over the years, we have amassed a lot of different themed props, decor etc. We are hoping this year that we have enough of "one theme" to actually have a "theme" to our parties/ haunt, We have always just had a mash up of different themes.


----------



## Skull and Book Press (Sep 12, 2013)

My library Halloween program theme is "The Garden of Fear." Planning to feature an adaptation of "Rappaccini's Daughter," and a sort of "Gothic Gardening" look -- black roses, orchids, bare trees.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

My theme is a pumpkin patch /gravestones/spider webs and big spiders.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

New Orleans...Voodoo...Hillbilly


----------



## CAb00se (Jul 6, 2015)

This year we are going to do a "cannibal chridtmas".


----------



## InThePines (Jun 30, 2016)

Skull and Book Press said:


> My library Halloween program theme is "The Garden of Fear." Planning to feature an adaptation of "Rappaccini's Daughter," and a sort of "Gothic Gardening" look -- black roses, orchids, bare trees.



That sounds cool! I work in a library and we don't really do much in the way of decorating for...anything, really.

My theme for 2016 is either gonna be Mad Scientist Lab/Young Frankenstein orrrr "World of Ray Bradbury" (Halloween Tree, October Country, From Dust Returned...)


----------



## Cleo215 (May 26, 2013)

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

You can never go wrong with Pirates!


----------



## Scavenger Eye Studios (Jul 3, 2016)

I am going "Walt Burton" Walt Disney's Haunted Mansion style combined with Tim Burton's live action stuff. LOL!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I usually have different themes in each room. I've found that's easier and more cost effective for me. This year though I am adding a circus area.


----------



## Suzy Q (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a Mad Hat World ... Alice in Underland.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Just today I made the executive decision to change my theme from Vintage Halloween to Angels & Demons or Heaven & Hell. I don't know which one sounds better though


----------



## KirstenO (Jul 14, 2012)

We're doing a mad lab/zombie murder mystery this year.


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> Here's my board for a vampire castle/masquerade
> https://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloweengothic-vampire-masquerade/


Thank you pumpkinpie, will take a look at it this weekend


----------



## vgoghsgirl (Apr 20, 2015)

We try to stay with the Psycho ******* theme on accounta the hubs likes to use the word annual in the invites. We make it easy for people to participate in theme.( its easy to find over alls and camo at the local thrift) For 2015 we took a slight turn in the theme where the Psycho ******** and zombies got jobs at the Carnevil- we will be sticking with that theme for the next few years. - till Halloween falls on a weekend again-We only throw huge parties on a Halloween weekend. If Halloween falls on a week day, we have a smaller porch party.

2020- we are thinking of a Space-Alien attack type theme.....but how do we get the red necks and zombies involved ???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting themes for sure


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

vgoghsgirl said:


> We try to stay with the Psycho ******* theme on accounta the hubs likes to use the word annual in the invites. We make it easy for people to participate in theme.( its easy to find over alls and camo at the local thrift) For 2015 we took a slight turn in the theme where the Psycho ******** and zombies got jobs at the Carnevil- we will be sticking with that theme for the next few years. - till Halloween falls on a weekend again-We only throw huge parties on a Halloween weekend. If Halloween falls on a week day, we have a smaller porch party.
> 
> 2020- we are thinking of a Space-Alien attack type theme.....but how do we get the red necks and zombies involved ???


Omg...for your 2020 theme u have to do a video invite....I see it now, a news reporter interviewing ******** about seeing ufos lmao that would b hysterical


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

that's pretty original!


----------



## lkshop (Sep 6, 2013)

This year's party theme is "The Nightmare Before Christmas." I know so many have done that in the past but we've yet to do it. I'm pretty excited. We have the entire house planned out. Our family room is gong to be Halloween Town. So far the only prop I've made is the fountain which is currently in the family room. I'd love anyone's idea on how to make the orange striped snake. Thanks!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Same as few years, I just add more. This year I'm adding a few more scares with a dead end, x files room, spider web hall way, black light face room, and a biohazard push button. Constantly change things up and reroute the walk through haunt. Also try to incorporate last years scares into this years but in a different way so to keep everyone that comes through on edge.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Madame Leota & Her Fortune Teller's traveling circus!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Skeletons on Vacation!
After the chaos of our Hallowedding last year we are taking it easy this year. The yard will have a basic graveyard with skellies having fun - riding a horse, having a picnic, playing badmitton, etc
Some of he party foods will be bone-themed as well.


----------



## SallySkellington (Aug 13, 2016)

I haven't quite worked out a theme yet but it seems to be leaning heavily towards witch themed. I am super excited to throw my first Halloween party (don't know why I've never done one before). I'm going to do a fair amount of Harry Potter-ish decorations (the floating candles, Chamber of Secrets in the bathroom etc.) but I'm also going to have just general witchy type decor all around.

As for costumes I've always done characters I enjoy like favorite Greek goddesses etc but this year I'm planning doing just a standard witch tossing between doing Winnie from Hocus Pocus or just your generic witch but jazzed up, thinking of buying a cool corset to really make it look fancy...still deciding.


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Crashed UFO!


----------



## fredriar (Jul 8, 2015)

I tend to do specific room themes for my parties. But I'm at a loss this year for my bedroom. Any ideas are welcome. Would love to incorporate the furniture.


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

We like to have "events". So last year we hosted a murder mystery party and I chose a "Salem" murder mystery and asked all female guests to dress as a witch. the men could dress in what ever as a witch could change you into anything. My sisters husband came as a giraffe. She described herself as a animagus. So anyway I was able to co-ordinate my theme with my party and witch décor.
To change things up.. didn't want to do a murder mystery 2 years in a row..We decided on a card party this year. So you guessed it I decided in a 1920's theme. so probation..moonshiners and gangsters are the requests for my guests. I have already sent a save the date and the theme so they can start putting ideas for costumes on the cheep at thrift stores.
I have started to alter my tomb stones to read gangster names and will have an outdoor cemetery. Also a leantoo in the back yard with a smoking (fog) still with old moonshine guys and skeletons with bullet holes.
It should be cool. The garage I will set up 6 card tables (allowing for 24 players) and will look like a packing center with crates etc old attic lighting fot the bootleggers. My food will be served in our dinning room/living room which will be our speakeasy. with Gatsby type decorations. It all ties in together and will be a great night. 
I have adult parties that are also kid friendly every year as we don't get many ToTers my way.
LOL I have found a distillery that actually makes "moonshine" and sells in in mason jars..


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

Look on pintrest. they show a woman floating over the bed. I think you can make her out of a couple rolls of clear packing tape. I have done the clear tape ghosts before and they come out awesome. Look at www.incredibleart.org/How-to-make-a-tape-sculpture. you make the sculpture in the position of a woman suspended over the bed. then drape her with torn and bloddy gauze/ cheese cloth. she can hang from your light fixture..is not heavy. or pins in the ceiling that can be easily hidden later.. let me know how it goes.


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

how about pool noodles with the tulle wired stuff u make the wreaths and bows out of?


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

lol they could find the crashed space ship in the yard... Saw an old cartoon where the aliens where eggplants. the ******** could have them on a string like hunting ducks "duck dynasty" or like on a fishing chain..a catch of aliens by the ********


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

did you see the horse from home depot??


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

how/ what is spewing out of his mouth??


----------



## lkshop (Sep 6, 2013)

lkshop said:


> This year's party theme is "The Nightmare Before Christmas." I know so many have done that in the past but we've yet to do it. I'm pretty excited. We have the entire house planned out. Our family room is gong to be Halloween Town. So far the only prop I've made is the fountain which is currently in the family room. I'd love anyone's idea on how to make the orange striped snake. Thanks!
> View attachment 287442


Just finished Town Hall on my Living room wall. The ideas on this site are amazing!!


----------



## KirstenO (Jul 14, 2012)

Our theme is a Zombie themed Murder Mysterie.
After 2 years without Halloweencelebrations in our house I decided to try a murder mysterie since I've been wanting to do one for quite a while now.
I bought my script online and set myself to the eleborate task of translating everything since...well ya know...we're dutch and stuff.
Your themes look awesome you guys, can't wait to find the time to catch up on some reading overhere on the forum.
glad to be back


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

I really like that ideal. It would be perfect for the section in my home that I have decided to decorate as the possession room for this Halloween.


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

This year we are planning Louisiana style Voodoo/Mardi Gras. I'm still figuring out the props. My invites will be sculptured turkey legs holding my invite and a voodoo doll attached to it.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm doing TX chainsaw massacre theme. I should have my first prop completed this weekend. Ill post pictures of it.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We are doing classic Ghostbusters this year. I got rid of my haunted laboratory walls last year and planned on something different. The garage will be the site of the ecto-containment unit, which has been violently breached. I hope I can pull off what I envision in my mind. Our costumes are about 80% done.
...and I did spring for the big Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man at Lowes.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

girl77 said:


> My halloween party this last year was Haunted Mansion, NON disney. turned out great. wish i was where i could add phtos


You can add photos in photo albums on your profile.


----------



## natstar07 (Aug 14, 2016)

mshelene said:


> You can add photos in photo albums on your profile.


I was thinking haunted mansion this year also, or all spider or bat theme?? would love to see pictures if you get the chance to post


----------



## SkinOfSin (Sep 16, 2016)

Theme this year is Morgue. 
Steel slabs, autopsy tables, surgical instruments, flickering lights, feet with toe tags, and lots of blood! 
Embalming fluid cocktails, syringe shots, bone jello, chest cavity dip, oozing brain cakes, blood splatter biscuits... I can't wait!


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

*We are doing ghosts/goblins/ghouls for our theme this year. This is our 10th year for the party so trying to make things a little more special but not sure just what that will end up yet. We have made several ghosts so far and still working on them. We have packing tape ghosts, some ghosts made out of an old lace curtain and starched, several made out of old flour sacks (that are small and will hang from the ceiling somewhere in the house. We have the party in the detached garage out in the back yard and tent our patio and use black light and whatever the them is in there. There is an arch at the patio and we have always made the arch into a giant creepy looking ghoul (with black garbage bags around the posts, held in place with black duct tape and a giant skull head at the top and hands/arms sticking out from the sides. This year we are changing that to a giant ghost with either white plastic tablecloths or white garbage bags (or probably a combination of both) and taking the giant head and wrapping it in the same stuff to change it up too, with cheesecloth hanging from around the head and around the posts. We are going to spray paint arms white and have cheesecloth hanging from those. It will be something new and different and fun this year. I have to get some white duct tape this year for that yet. I have been working too much lately to have time to decide on the entire plan yet but hoping for this weekend to get it all figured out. We decorate the garage, back yard, cemetery in the front yard, the patio, our sunroom, family room, kitchen, hall and bathroom, which is all basically the route to the bathroom. Any and all ideas for making some special things for the 10th yr will be greatly appreciated. Very much enjoying reading everyone's great ideas and seeing your pics! Awesome!*


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> We are doing classic Ghostbusters this year. I got rid of my haunted laboratory walls last year and planned on something different. The garage will be the site of the ecto-containment unit, which has been violently breached. I hope I can pull off what I envision in my mind. Our costumes are about 80% done.
> ...and I did spring for the big Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man at Lowes.


If you haven't already set up Stay-Puft and want to return it, I'll sell you mine! I've also got the inflatable Slimer from when we did Ghostbusters a few years ago. PM me if you're interested! I've been procrastinating on listing them for sale.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Real cute setup, the miniature buildings are a nice idea.

Thanks for the pffer but I 'm pretty happy with the 13 foot Stay-Puft man from Gemmy.


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

The annual party I go to is doing "Classic Halloween" as a theme this year so we're looking at doing a haunted maze of sorts as opposed to a full blown haunted house due to space issues. Should be fun, I'm going to start a thread about this but if anyone has good ideas for maze scares let me know. We're focusing more on sinister and scary as opposed to gore and jump scares.


----------



## pufntuf (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm going for a Salem witch trial inspired theme this year 
(if anyone has done anything similar in the past I would love to see how you did it for inspiration)


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Love this idea. I'd recommend lots of "colonial period" looking props. Cornfields, wooden fences, jack-o-lanterns, ect. Take a look at pictures of New England in the fall to help you get the "feel". Good luck!


----------



## Beasley513 (Oct 30, 2016)

I did a pirate theme this year with my Dead MenTell No Tales party.


----------

